# melanotan and gingers lol



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

do gingers tan the same on this as normal? iv got dark ginger/brown hair, my mate is a light ginger and he goes orange when he tans (not on melanotan) i want to tan but not dark tan as it will luck stupid with my hair colour, just a dif colour to my skin type 1 pale white lol. but i dont want to turn orange or look fake lol,


----------



## bigfrank101 (Jan 30, 2012)

It will work mate 5 iu's everyday day for a week then prob 5iu's a week to maintain the colour ,,, don't get happy and have to much you will go black as I did and it's a dirty look too not tan like ,,, good luck ging!! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how often should u tan on 5iu's


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

is it pre mixed or do you mix the powder in 1ml to take 5iu? just a golden light colour id be happy not 'tanned' just not white lol when i tan naturally i just go a duller shade of white or burn red and peel then bk white :'(


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

That is me in my Avi and i am a natural 'Ginge' and i would say pretty tanned,It also darkens your hair in my experience believe it or not


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

aye mate thats a good clour id want that, whats your melo protocol? also does the sickness were off iv heard it causes so have in at bedtime, also how often you go on the sunbeds, i wouldnt wana be darker than your colour that looks spot on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JM said:


> That is me in my Avi and i am a natural 'Ginge' and i would say pretty tanned,It also darkens your hair in my experience believe it or not


stone 14 - SOLD!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jm are you dark ging? my hair looks brown some days and dark ging on others lol


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

stone14 said:


> aye mate thats a good clour id want that, whats your melo protocol? also does the sickness were off iv heard it causes so have in at bedtime, also how often you go on the sunbeds, i wouldnt wana be darker than your colour that looks spot on


I used it last summer at 0.5mg ED until i got a colour i liked then 1mg E5D and i kept up the maintenance dose for a Month or so but i never went back to the original colour was i still looked slightly tanned even after stopping.

I have recently started using again at 1mg ED alongside the occasional Sunbed and it is very easy to go a little too dark :laugh:

My preference is usually too pin it in the fat in my inner thigh as i found it helped with the sickness,Once you get use to it though the sickness though it really isnt that bad it subsides after no time at all.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

stone14 said:


> jm are you dark ging? my hair looks brown some days and dark ging on others lol


Yep,Was a light Ginge when i was a nipper but darkened with time and MT2 changed the colour even more


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

haha i wanted to know this too, i have freckles too, not alot but a few, my hair is brown but still really fair.

Bronze me up baby!!!!!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i have freks also on my forearms, used to have loads on my face but there gone no died out as i got older, will melo make the werse?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

stone14 said:


> i have freks also on my forearms, used to have loads on my face but there gone no died out as i got older, will melo make the werse?


Dunno mate i thought they would....

when i come in from the sun my freckles stand out much more than normal, so id say this stuff would do the same?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

stone14 said:


> i have freks also on my forearms, used to have loads on my face but there gone no died out as i got older, will melo make the werse?


In my experience tanning brings them out more but nothing terrible


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

JM said:


> I used it last summer at 0.5mg ED until i got a colour i liked then 1mg E5D and i kept up the maintenance dose for a Month or so but i never went back to the original colour was i still looked slightly tanned even after stopping.
> 
> I have recently started using again at 1mg ED alongside the occasional Sunbed and it is very easy to go a little too dark :laugh:
> 
> My preference is usually too pin it in the fat in my inner thigh as i found it helped with the sickness,Once you get use to it though the sickness though it really isnt that bad it subsides after no time at all.


so the 1st time round did you not use sunbeds and still tanned?, MT2 is the stuff to get isnt it? its 10mg vials i can get is there MT1 and MT2???


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JM:2900266 said:


> That is me in my Avi and i am a natural 'Ginge' and i would say pretty tanned,It also darkens your hair in my experience believe it or not


You deceiving ginger cnut... Lose my number


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

JM said:


> Yep,Was a light Ginge when i was a nipper but darkened with time and MT2 changed the colour even more


YEH WHEN I WAS A KID I WAS PROPER GINGER LOL, IM VERY DARK NOW THO (sorry caps)


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

stone14 said:


> so the 1st time round did you not use sunbeds and still tanned?, MT2 is the stuff to get isnt it? its 10mg vials i can get is there MT1 and MT2???


I still used Sunbeds but what i meant was after stopping the MT2 and regular tanning i never went back to my previous colour but obviously didnt keep the full colour of the tan

You want MT2 it usually comes in 10mg Vials


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

why are you even concerned what the tan will look like? you're ginger for ****s sake, you will always look like a freak


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> why are you even concerned what the tan will look like? you're ginger for ****s sake, you will always look like a freak


 :crying:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Gingers have souls


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

..


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

seems to be loads of fake melanotan round atm...used it a few years ago and was amazed with the results,bought some recently and it didnt do a thing...heard the same from a few friends


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Is this stuff legal or wats the craic?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd like that ashcrapper, but I risk the wrath of the forums ginger community lol...

How safe is mt2 any tests done?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TheBob said:


> Surely there must be some medieval law that can be used to stop gingers tanning ... Instead have them enslaved in the tower then hung drawn & quartered


now, this is an excellent point. if they are allowed to tan and god forbid, disguise their hair colour they are then free to infiltrate society and walk among us as equals. something has to be done about this


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mt2 is the saviour of us ginga's lifes!!

if anyone wants the super protocol that gingers need to use pm me,we must unite together in our cause my copper coloured brothers!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Gingers have souls


Do you have proof?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> mt2 is the saviour of us ginga's lifes!!
> 
> if anyone wants the super protocol that gingers need to use pm me,we must unite together in our cause my copper coloured brothers!!!


now look what you have done. there will be bloody loads of em by this time tomorrow, lurking amongst the shadows


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> now look what you have done. there will be bloody loads of em by this time tomorrow, lurking amongst the shadows


There are loads of them, they take up bodybuilding to stave off bullies


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Weeman, ginger Ben, the artist formerly known as monster balls, jm, stone14

Brethren and sistren of normal follicle pigment name and Shame these abhorrent freaks of nature, we will torture there males, rape their women and Cook their youngs liver with some fava beans and a nice chiante!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigfrank101 said:


> It will work mate 5 iu's everyday day for a week then prob 5iu's a week to maintain the colour ,,, don't get happy and have to much you will go black as I did and it's a dirty look too not tan like ,,, good luck ging!! Lol


Like Fu*k 5 iu's !!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

There is hope after all 

Just have to dye me hair and shave me pubes and i laughin


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread has got me craving gingerbread men, used to love donking them in tea...


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

My ginger mate ended up with Brown hair on it


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

JM said:


> That is me in my Avi and i am a natural 'Ginge' and i would say pretty tanned,It also darkens your hair in my experience believe it or not


noticed this on a mate of mine who is a gengy his hair more brown now lol thought he had been dying it but noticed the tan was improveing admitted too using mt2 lol, also in my experince natural sun light is better than sunbeds i know be kinda hard at the minute with crap weather etc, so would not over do it on sunbeds, i usually have a few sunbeds and use it before going on holiday and get a good colour.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm a ginger too  (well was, yrs have been kind and have darkened somewhat) but still have the pale skin.

Used mt2 and now I'm a 'daywalker'



I used .5mg ed for ten days

Now 1mg every week.

Some freckles have gotten darker, nothing mad. Apart from every ****er askin me have I been away...... Whoops!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Just ask yourselves this:

Do I wanna look like Wes Brown?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Dux said:


> Just ask yourselves this:
> 
> Do I wanna look like Wes Brown?


Bake bean head.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd be happy with this combo


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TheBob said:


> I'd rather hang out with a zombie than a ginger


You are fast becoming my favourite UKM poster. very funny man


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

There's always 1 thing to remember gingers have that p1ssy smell about them

It's to stop things like this happening..


----------



## Norse Viking (Sep 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> now, this is an excellent point. if they are allowed to tan and god forbid, disguise their hair colour they are then free to infiltrate society and walk among us as equals. something has to be done about this


I'd like a message from you on this subject... Can't seem to find the message button...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Norse Viking said:


> I'd like a message from you on this subject... Can't seem to find the message button...


dont think you are able to do it until you have posted for a bit. how can I help you on this matter Norse Viking, you're not ginger are you?


----------



## Norse Viking (Sep 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont think you are able to do it until you have posted for a bit. how can I help you on this matter Norse Viking, you're not ginger are you?


Actually I am, but hopefully I wont be forever. I could need some help with dosages and stuff like that. How to store the melanotan etc etc. Advices and such.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Norse Viking said:


> Actually I am, but hopefully I wont be forever. I could need some help with dosages and stuff like that. How to store the melanotan etc etc. Advices and such.


sorry to hear that my friend, its a terrible affliction and one I hope you recover from. however, Ive never used the stuff I was just commenting in this thread to take the piss out of shadow lurkers so hopefully someone else can answer your questions


----------

